
Nanopore tech brings rackmounted genome machines, USB-based DNA sensors - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/02/nanopore-tech-brings-rackmounted-genome-machines-usb-based-dna-sensors.ars
======
jacquesm
What a pity this didn't get more upvotes, if it is what it says it is and the
speeds are as high as they are even the error rate is not a problem (just do
triple reads).

Absolutely amazing, thank you for posting this.

